# chock orange



## wterdbeard (Apr 18, 2011)

Sometime in the 1980's On a tanker.Halcyon Wave? having a four cylinder Doxford shaking it to bits we used a product called "chock Orange" as an alternative to machined engine chocks. Does anyone know if it worked ?


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

The prouct was callled Chockfast ; used it for the main engines og Kigoriak and it workrd well . «Gear Box however was chocked using steel chocks ,
the thrust through the propulsion chain would not dio welll with Chockfast , 
Chockfast is very good in compessive strenght but not too good in shear.

For an Ice Breaker the gear box had to have traditional mounting with fitted steel chocks ; that is where the power is transmitted to through hull.


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Chockfast was widely used in industry and worked very well if the bedplate and whatever you were mounting were clean. Engines etc would be aligned then Chockfast poured into small reservoirs to contain them while they hardened. Once hard they were there for life.
Have used them on a cable ship we were repairing an engine on and later on oil rigs we used them when we did major overhauls, using short engines and over a year we replaced 5 engines all mounted on Chockfast.
Chockfast certainly worked.

Don


----------



## howardws (Aug 15, 2009)

Both main engines on P&O Southern Ferries 'Eagle' were put on chockfast. There were lots of tins of resin and hardener left and one of the Engineers took it home and levelled a concrete floor with it before tiling!


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Absolutely wonderful stuff - can't remember when I last saw fitted chocks. You are virtually guaranteed a 100% contact area and it is really easy to use.

there are a few types now not just the orange stuff

here ya go

http://www.chockfast.com/itwproducts.html#Anchor-Chockfast-2821


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

In the days of black and white SM there was only orange!

Don


----------



## davewr (Nov 2, 2006)

I worked in Cobh Dockyard in Ireland in the 70's and a Dutch engineer used two different colours ( black and orange, I think) to make a chess set with rubber moulds.


----------



## Doxfordman (Mar 29, 2005)

Philadelphia Resin, I believe make Chockfast orange, we use it as chocks for main engines, gearboxes, thrusts etc.


----------



## stoker (Jul 18, 2005)

*chockfast*

Great stuff, having spent boring, boring hours fitting iron chocks during my apprenticeship I thought it was heaven sent. Many years later I was Chief on a ship we were handing over to the Greeks, we had to do a shift ship after the Greek crew arrived, they went ballistic when they saw the chocks "move" during the shift ship. I don't think they believed me when I tried to explain that the chock extended beyond the engine bedplate and formed a little "U" shaped well in which some lub. oil ac***ulated, when the engines were running this oil vibrated giving the impression that the whole chock was moving.


----------



## WilliamH (Jul 9, 2007)

There is or was a chocking compound called Structure Plas, it was grey in colour. The company I worked for in Bahrain were the agents for it, I found it an excellent product and easy to use. We found it could be used for fitting Cutless tail shaft bearings into external A frames on tugs and supply boats, it gave better tailshaft alignment than making bronze sleeves to fit the Cutless bearings into the A frames.


----------



## PAULD (Sep 6, 2006)

Great stuff orange used it several times, but every thing has to be clean, there is a relaese agent available for it, there is a minimal thickness and a maximum area you are suppose to poor depending on thickness. It does shrink very slightly on drying but i forget what percentage it was that you had to allow for, also when building the dams before pouring you had to be able to let the air out, i use to use porous foam so the air could escape all around. It was always advisable to pour a sample to cut in half later to make sure it was set in the middle properly before putting load on it. Talking of which there is a loading limit to it, the calculation for it can be found on the net


----------



## Dumah54 (Apr 17, 2010)

Most wonderful material, saved a ton of time ding alignments, could put the machine in service within 24 hours after completing alignment. Philadelphia Resins also offered a grey version, slightly softer, for use mounting deck equipment, never used it personally, I was only allowed in hot, dark places[=P]

Cheers, Dumah,
Halifax, NS


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

I dont believe it was used in main propulsion gear boxes as even with steel collision chocks fore and aft there has to be a little clearace left to allow for thermal growth until the gear box attained operating temperature . 
Typically this application especially in ice breakers required to have steel chocks with fitted bolts through the bedplate and the tanktop pads ; the hole in the chock was also fitted at one end of the engine but the others were through holes which allowed for a bit of thermal growth . \collision chocks again being required fore and aft of the engine .

As pointed out in a previous thread : chockfast " was very usefull in aligning sterntubes and A frame bearings without the tedious and expensive boring out process .


Regards Derek


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

I also believe that it was not used on shaft bearings as the plummer blocks needed to be able to be taken out to facilitate withdrawal of the tailshaft. Anyone know if it was used on vessels with SKF muff couplings on the last shaft section and the shaft withdrawn outboard (I should imagine only twin screw vessels)


----------

